# Rach 2 (Op 18) - Jorge Luis Prats or Barry Douglas?



## whiteroses

Hello - I am a newbie and hope that I am posting in the right forum.

Would like your help please as am a bit confused 

I have a chance to see Rachmaninov's 2nd Piano Concerto performed live in October. There are two choices (see below). Who would you rather see? Prats or Douglas? 

Option 1 - at the Salle Pleyel, Paris
Rachmaninov, The Rock, Op.7
Rachmaninov, Symphonic Dances for orchestra, Op.45
Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto no. 2 in C minor, Op.18

Orchestre de Paris
Paavo Järvi, Conductor
Jorge Luis Prats, Piano

Option 2 - at the Royal Festival Hall, London
Shostakovich, Festive Overture in A major for orchestra, Op.96
Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto no. 2 in C minor, Op.18
Prokofiev, Symphony no. 5 in B flat major, Op.100 

Kirill Karabits, Conductor
Barry Douglas, Piano
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Looking forward to your comments. Thank you.

wr


----------



## Aramis

It is said that Douglas can ride upon vertical rock on a horse.


----------



## Orange Soda King

Dang!! Any way you can see on both of them? Or are they on the same night?


----------



## kv466

Wow, that's good stuff!...I've personally seen Barry Douglas live and he did not disappoint...and with the Royal Phil!...nice...have a great show


----------



## whiteroses

Orange Soda King said:


> Dang!! Any way you can see on both of them? Or are they on the same night?


I suppose I can but I'd have to ask for a raise first or a second mortgage  First night in Paris for Prats then rush to London for Douglas the following night. So it has to be one or the other, for mere mortals like me.


----------



## whiteroses

kv466 said:


> Wow, that's good stuff!...I've personally seen Barry Douglas live and he did not disappoint...and with the Royal Phil!...nice...have a great show


I can't find an example of Douglas playing Rachmaninov anything, though. I listened to a recording of Prats in Mexico performing the same piece and it was ok and then there was something on youtube - again same piece - and it was #@%$ !

Douglas seem to be such a forceful character and I'm afraid he might totally overpower Karabits who seems like a genuinely nice guy and conductor. But I suppose that's in character with the piece he will play


----------



## Tschaikowsky

How fortunate you are to have the opportunity to attend either of these performances. I would personally see Barry Douglas.

If you go to U.S. iTunes, Barry Douglas, Rach Piano Concerti 1 & 3 album is there, you can hear excerpts. Hope this helps a little.

Whichever concert you attend, enjoy!


----------



## whiteroses

Tschaikowsky said:


> How fortunate you are to have the opportunity to attend either of these performances. I would personally see Barry Douglas.
> 
> If you go to U.S. iTunes, Barry Douglas, Rach Piano Concerti 1 & 3 album is there, you can hear excerpts. Hope this helps a little.
> 
> Whichever concert you attend, enjoy!


Thank you Tschaikowsky! Indeed, I don't take my good fortune for granted - that's why I am seriously considering my options. Looks like I am leaning towards Barry Douglas myself. I listened to iTunes, as you suggested. His renditions were sublime. Guess what - I found a CD of him doing Rach2 back in 2004 - on Amazon US. Would be great to have the set. Thanks again - will let you know how I go.


----------



## kv466

Yeah, I think he recorded it with Michael Tilson Thomas who is a fine conductor and who I had the pleasure of watching live almost every week for a long time when he was musical director of the New World Symphony back in the day in Miami Beach...anyway, Barry certainly wouldn't overpower anybody and while I don't consider him a supervirtuoso he can certainly play this piece beautifully and hits all the right dynamics from what I've heard...not to mention, I've seen him live from the third row orchestra and he's in the music...once again, have a great concert!


----------



## whiteroses

kv466 said:


> Yeah, I think he recorded it with Michael Tilson Thomas who is a fine conductor and who I had the pleasure of watching live almost every week for a long time when he was musical director of the New World Symphony back in the day in Miami Beach...anyway, Barry certainly wouldn't overpower anybody and while I don't consider him a supervirtuoso he can certainly play this piece beautifully and hits all the right dynamics from what I've heard...not to mention, I've seen him live from the third row orchestra and he's in the music...once again, have a great concert!


Barry Douglas it is then...looks like! Although it would be a pity to miss out on Paavo Järvi. I quite like his style. I'm excited now that I've made up my mind. Looking forward to see Douglas, as Aramis says, "ride upon vertical rock on a horse"


----------



## Tschaikowsky

You're welcome, and glad to help . Enjoy the concert, and hope to hear all about it.


----------



## annie

i have a record of 2 by prats conducted by batiz which i find under par


----------



## whiteroses

annie said:


> i have a record of 2 by prats conducted by batiz which i find under par


Thanks Annie. I tend to agree.


----------



## Bix

Oooooohhhhhhh

Its a shame it isn't Paavo Järvi with the RPO and Barry Douglas on Piano - that would be ace.

I'd go for the Royal Festival Hall (also acoustically the Salle Pleyel isn't that much different), plus mixing it up with the other Russians is a good thing 

i really hope you enjoy it


----------

